# Backplate entfernen



## michala (15. März 2006)

Hi Community! Wie kann ich von meinen Mainboard die festgeklebte Backplate entfernen um dann eine WaKü  zu benutzen? Danke scho mal für die Antworten. Mein Board ist A8N32-SLI Deluxe.


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (15. März 2006)

michala am 15.03.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Community! Wie kann ich von meinen Mainboard die festgeklebte Backplate entfernen um dann eine WaKü  zu benutzen? Danke scho mal für die Antworten. Mein Board ist A8N32-SLI Deluxe.



Ich habe schon davon gehoert,dass manche mit einem Foen den Kleber weich gemacht haben und das Ding dann abloesen konnten.Ich weiss aber nicht,ob da was am Board kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## Tobi82 (15. März 2006)

michala am 15.03.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Community! Wie kann ich von meinen Mainboard die festgeklebte Backplate entfernen um dann eine WaKü  zu benutzen? Danke scho mal für die Antworten. Mein Board ist A8N32-SLI Deluxe.


Ich weiß nicht wie man die Backplate entfernt, aber zu deiner Signatur: Die Geforce 7900 is noch gar nicht auf dem Markt.


----------



## Rabowke (15. März 2006)

michala am 15.03.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Community! Wie kann ich von meinen Mainboard die festgeklebte Backplate entfernen um dann eine WaKü  zu benutzen? Danke scho mal für die Antworten. Mein Board ist A8N32-SLI Deluxe.


Denke mal das ist ein Asus. Bei meinem S754 Board gings auch sehr schwer ab. Es half konsequent drücken und hoffen, dass es sich langsam löst.

Mit einem Fön etc. würde ich es erstmal nicht probieren *g*


----------



## jack-ulm30 (15. März 2006)

, aber zu deiner Signatur: Die Geforce 7900 is noch gar nicht auf dem Markt.    [/quote]



doch ist sie schon   schau mal bei alternate


----------



## Tobi82 (15. März 2006)

jack-ulm30 am 15.03.2006 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> , aber zu deiner Signatur: Die Geforce 7900 is noch gar nicht auf dem Markt.





doch ist sie schon   schau mal bei alternate   [/quote]
Ich weiß sie is da schon gelistet. Sie hat aber unter Lieferzeit: "Neues Produkt. Lieferzeit noch nicht bekannt." Die bekommst du so schnell noch nicht.


----------



## michala (15. März 2006)

Tobi82 am 15.03.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> jack-ulm30 am 15.03.2006 16:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da steht: Liefertermin unbekannt. aba egal solang se bei mir im rechner funzt


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (15. März 2006)

michala am 15.03.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Community! Wie kann ich von meinen Mainboard die festgeklebte Backplate entfernen um dann eine WaKü  zu benutzen? Danke scho mal für die Antworten. Mein Board ist A8N32-SLI Deluxe.



Evtl wasserdicht verpacken und ein paar Stunden im Gefrierfach lassen, dadurch dürfte der Kleber spröde werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Hyperhorn (15. März 2006)

Tobi82 am 15.03.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß sie is da schon gelistet. Sie hat aber unter Lieferzeit: "Neues Produkt. Lieferzeit noch nicht bekannt." Die bekommst du so schnell noch nicht.


Da steht nur "Lieferzeit nicht bekannt".   
Die Karte gab es eine kurze Zeit und ist mittlerweile vergriffen.
(Gestern gab es z.B. auch für ein paar Stunden 7900GTX-Karten)


----------



## Tobi82 (15. März 2006)

Hyperhorn am 15.03.2006 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Tobi82 am 15.03.2006 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei ein Paar steht noch der Zusatzt neues Produkt dazu.
Da hab ich wohl was verpennt.
Ich hab noch in keine Zeitschrift was gelesen das die jetzt raus kommt.
Dachte die kommt erst in nen Paar Monaten


----------



## michala (15. März 2006)

> Evtl wasserdicht verpacken und ein paar Stunden im Gefrierfach lassen, dadurch dürfte der Kleber spröde werden.
> 
> MfG Jimini


[/quote]

danke für den Tip


----------



## MX5-Captain (16. März 2006)

Also das mit der Kühltruhe ist einer der besten tipps dafür.
Aber versuch mal das board so auf eine kante zu legen das die backplate hohl liegt. (also irgendwelche kartons nehmen oder so.)
Dann drückst du auf die kleine stifte für die schrauben die aus dem loch schauen. aber nur auf einer seite. Bei allen meinen MSI Boards ging es so leicht ab. Natürlich nicht mit endloser gewalt. 
Wenn das nciht geht, dann ab inne Tüte und fürn paar stunden inne gefrietruhe. dannach wiederholen. müsste dann aber abgehen


----------



## flateric82 (16. März 2006)

Dann bin ich ja mal froh dass ich mir dieses Board doch nicht gekauft habe. Hab jetzt das A8N-E und da lässt sich die Backplate einfach so abnehmen


----------



## Michael-Miggi (16. März 2006)

Mit dem Fön gehts schon mußt halt vorsichtig sein. Aber mein Mobo funz ohne Probs... was mich aber wundert das des nagelneue 32 SLI die Plat´te aufgeklebt hat? Gehts noch? Des dürfte doch heute nicht mehr üblich sein.!


----------

